# was macht ihr neben bei beim zocken?



## Shadlight (1. Februar 2008)

Wollte mal wissen was ihr so neben bei beim zocken macht!?^^ außer essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Trinken, chatten, reden, PvP...


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Februar 2008)

Trinken. Essen. Musik hören. Im TS labern, Hausaufgaben, Kopfrechnen, Quadratzahlen auswendig lernen.h


----------



## Linchpin (2. Februar 2008)

Mische mischen , Mische rauchen , aufs klo gehen 

massiv !!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Februar 2008)

Atmen, Kratzen, Schniefen, Husten, Musik hören, ein Mittel gegen Krebs erfinden. Das übliche eben.


----------



## Schleppel (2. Februar 2008)

> Mische mischen , Mische rauchen , aufs klo gehen
> 
> massiv !!



genau das^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

trinken 
furzen *g*
mukke hören weil irgendwer im ts labert ^^
fenster modus zocken und film kuken <-- hab atm aber keinen sinvollen film mehr
vlt noch essen 

das wars in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (2. Februar 2008)

nix wenn ich wow spiele ist mir alles  egal ^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. Februar 2008)

Trinken,essen,RL(!) und im TS labern.


----------



## Dannie (2. Februar 2008)

na ja im Moment allimania alle Hörspielfolgen hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( das dauert ...)


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> na ja im Moment allimania alle Hörspielfolgen hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh ya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 18 folgen .. mussi ch auch ma wieder alle hören


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2008)

Bei Aktionen wie Craften oder sammeln Video schauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2008)

Hauptsächlich fernsehen


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Fernsehen, futtern, mhhh und flamen :>


----------



## Stoffl (3. Februar 2008)

Essen und PSP zocken....


----------



## Licanin (3. Februar 2008)

Arbeiten, schlafen und das Gehirn abstellen^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Februar 2008)

The schrieb:


> Trinken,essen,*RL(!)* und im TS labern.


Du *machst* RL beim Zocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du *machst* RL beim Zocken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zocken ist RL, wenn oder willst du mir erklären irgendetwas an WoW oder anderen MMORPGS wäre nicht "real"?

Denn Bits und Byts sind genauso real wie die Bilder auf dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Lurock (3. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Zocken ist RL, wenn oder willst du mir erklären irgendetwas an WoW oder anderen MMORPGS wäre nicht "real"?
> 
> Denn Bits und Byts sind genauso real wie die Bilder auf dem Bildschirm.


Ja, ist mir schon klar...

Aber wie *macht* man bitte reales Leben?
Ist er ein höheres Wesen und erschafft neue Arten von Tieren, oder schwängert er gerade seine Frau?


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir schon klar...
> 
> Aber wie *macht* man bitte reales Leben?
> Ist er ein höheres Wesen und erschafft neue Arten von Tieren, oder schwängert er gerade seine Frau?



Lurock du bist bei weitem der schlagkrätigste in diesem Forum. Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Lurock (3. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Lurock du bist bei weitem der schlagkrätigste in diesem Forum. Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.


Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Zb Telefonieren, Berichtsheft schreiben, interessante Gespräche führen...Multitasking halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Gildenmeister der Dreifaltigkeit (4. Februar 2008)

Ich lass mir den WOW-Sountrack von TILTmusic um die Ohren dröhnen

ein kleines Bespiel...:

http://download.yousendit.com/B9798E4E35320207


----------



## dobro (4. Februar 2008)

Musik hören, auf Fernseher DvD´s gucken, Inet surfen, MSN...


----------



## Xairon (4. Februar 2008)

chatten, essen trinken, liegestützen für jedesmal wo ich gegen einen noob sterbe =) (PVP)


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Februar 2008)

musik hörn, essen machen, essen essen, trinken, chatten, hp von nem kumpel zuspammen, surfen, seeden, laden

hmm das dürfte so fast alles gewesen sein


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (4. Februar 2008)

-Lernen

-Hausaufgaben

-Skype

-Fernsehn gucken

-Musik hören

das sollte eigentlich alles gewesen sein...


----------



## Jácks (5. Februar 2008)

Gildenmeister schrieb:


> Ich lass mir den WOW-Sountrack von TILTmusic um die Ohren dröhnen
> 
> ein kleines Bespiel...:
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/B9798E4E35320207


musst du dafür jetzt in jedem thread werbung machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

[ironie on]

Pfurzen und hoffen, dass nichts in die Hose geht.

[/ironie off]


Eigentlich Musik hören, was mampfen, atmen...joar, das übliche.


----------



## derpainkiller (5. Februar 2008)

WTF XDDD

Naja ich bin in ICQ, hör Musik und so


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Also was ich noch vergessen hab ;D neben wow (bg war mir letztens langweilig) .. cs zu zocken ist relativ doof .. alle min mal bewegen und nebenbei noch versuchen auf nem kleinen bildschirm jemanden zu snipern...

Was Relativ gut geht ist$
- Essen
- Trinken
- Film kuken
- muik hören
- chatten
- buffed formum texte schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Ja hallo.

mich würde es interessiern was ihr so wärend dem gamen macht?

Ich höhre normalerweise musik oder bin am tv schaun. und spiele iwie immer mit nem messer rum^^


----------



## Kleenes_freches_Dinq (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Ja hallo.
> 
> mich würde es interessiern was ihr so wärend dem gamen macht?
> 
> Ich höhre normalerweise musik oder bin am tv schaun. und spiele iwie immer mit nem messer rum^^



Mit nem messer rumspielen!?
Yoa kann man auch tun is zwar ein bisschen ungewöhnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber egal ...

Hmm... Musik  hören, Fern schauen, nebenbei mit 2  oder 3 leuten chatten... yoa nich viel eigentlich ...


----------



## riesentrolli (30. November 2008)

hmm, dass es den thread noch nich gegeben hat kann ich mir nich vorstellen aber ich bin zu müde zum suchen^^

was ich beim zocken nebenbei mache:

sachen laden
sachen uppen
mukke hören
chatten
essen
trinken


----------



## Squarg (30. November 2008)

Ich "mache" foldene Sachen während dem Zocken:


Essen
Trinken
Fernsehn
Musik hören
BuffedCast hören
BuffedShow sehn (ZweitPc)
Rauchen

mfG. Squarg


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. November 2008)

Bei mir isses auch net viel anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fernsehn
Musik hören
Skypen
Chatten

MFG


----------



## Bankchar (30. November 2008)

musik hören
chatten
skype/teamspeak
tv schauen
aus dem fenster gucken
in diversen foren "rumhängen"


----------



## Falathrim (30. November 2008)

-Musik hören/Teamspeak
-Essen/Trinken
-Mit allem rumspielen was so in meiner Nähe liegt
-Chatten
-In Foren rumhängen


----------



## ThoWeib (30. November 2008)

Hm, irgendwie bin ich seltsam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich spiele (oder "während *des* Gamens" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), spiele ich, dann halte ich mich nicht mit ablenkendem Unfug auf. In meinem Alter ist man nicht mehr so multitaskingfähig, und außerdem mache ich eine Sache gerne richtig, statt mehrere gleichzeitig unter Kontrolle zu halten.

Oh, und btw, Essen und Trinken sowie Klogänge halte ich beim Spielen für so selbstverständlich, dass ich das hier nicht extra aufzähle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

-Auf das Gamen konzentrieren
-Nach jedem Fight/Runde was trinken
-Musik hören
-Von Leuten die anrufen gestresst werden
-essen


----------



## White-Frost (30. November 2008)

-Fernseh
-Musik
-Essen
-ICQ chatten
-Dem dauer Auto-Shoot zusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

- Musik hören
- Rauchen
- Trinken


----------



## Aero_one (30. November 2008)

-Während des daddelns was zu essen machen um dann festzustellen, das es vor 15 min fertig war und jetzt leicht schwärzlich ist.
-Playlisten je nach Situationen basteln
-Mich übers Tv Programm ärgern 
-Vornehmen mal den Schreibtisch aufzuräumen
-Foren durchblättern


----------



## hacker007 (30. November 2008)

mhhhm also die maus in der Rechten die andre an der Tastatur Viel kann man da nicht machen. XD


----------



## Thront (30. November 2008)

fernsehn.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

fernsehn.


----------



## Rhokan (30. November 2008)

-skype
-essen
-trinken
-musik hörn


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2008)

Mmmh...

- Musik hören
- trinken
- Pizza vernichten
- chatten
- chatten
- afklo gehen
- in Foren schreiben
- lesen
- chatten
....


----------



## Shadlight (1. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...ihr+beim+zocken    :>


----------



## Kronas (1. Dezember 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...ihr+beim+zocken    :>


der knallharte sufu nutzer schlägt zurück


----------



## Pit88 (1. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe neben dem zocken eigentlich immer den Fernseher laufen und schau immer wieder mal hin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

- tv kuken
- ts flamen
- mukke hören
- photoshop bilder basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- mail schicken
- mit freundin chatten

hmm jo das ist so was ich im normalfall nebenbei mache
beim raiden isses oft nur ts flamen und mukke hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Extro (1. Dezember 2008)

- Essen
- Trinken
- Skype/Ts
- Msn
- In Foren rumschreiben oder nur lesen
- Trackmania! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Musik
- Fernsehn
- Das wars


----------



## Thront (1. Dezember 2008)

popeln


----------



## Qonix (2. Dezember 2008)

- essen & trinken
- Fernseher leuft sowieso immer
- chatten
- Musik hören
- buffed Cast hören
- usw.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_-Mit meinem kleinen Bruder rumalbern
-TV schaun
-Musik hören
-Flamen (CoD5 oder CSS zb.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Essen
-Trinken
-Chatten
-Im PC-Technik-Forum umherziehen..
-uvm._


----------



## Alpax (2. Dezember 2008)

- Essen
- Trinken
- Musik hören
- Fernsehen
- BuffedCast
- Teamspeak'en

... ende ^^


----------



## shadow24 (2. Dezember 2008)

ThoWeib schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie bin ich seltsam...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sign...ist bei mir genauso.die Leute die hier antworten sitzen wahrscheinlich eh 10 Std jeden Tag am PC und zocken wow.dann würde ich wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann zwangsläufig andere Dinge machen...
würde mich auch net weiter stören das ganze,aber genau diese Leute sind das die randomgroups in inis unmöglich machen.das sind die tanks die losstürmen während die Heiler noch mana tanken,weil sie gerade telefonieren und auf nix anderes achten....das sind die Jäger die ihre pets in mobgruppen stürmen lassen,weil sie gerade fernsehen nebenbei...das sind die DDs die auf den Boss crits wirken,während der Tank gerade antankt,weil sie mit der freundin ein Schwätzchen nebenbei führen...einfach nur idiotisch


----------



## Gwynny (2. Dezember 2008)

ääääähhh Zocken???
Nee Quatsch, mich mit meinem Schatz unterhalten, Musik hören und sonst nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

natürlich shadow^^ also i wenn i zogge (rede jetzt mal net von wow)
dann läuft entweder mukke nebenbei (wenn i am SNES daddeln bin^^)
oder in der regel nix da i mich dann am pc darauf konzentrieren muss^^

und wenn i alleine am questen / farmen bin dann kann schon mal sein das i mukke höre oder wenn meine lieblingssendungen laufen tv anhab^^


----------



## Solassard (2. Dezember 2008)

- nix, für konzentriertes raiden


----------



## Skatero (2. Dezember 2008)

- Musik hören, meistens ChroniX Aggro, Metal oder Grid
- Essen
- Trinken
- Atmen
- Hausaufgaben machen ;P


----------



## Lisaya (2. Dezember 2008)

Hauptsächlich wohl atmen, wäre ja auch dumm, wenn nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann essen, trinken, Tv schauen, Musik hören [Rock, Metal] - die üblichen Dinge.
Mit meinem Freund telefonieren, aufräumen, Selbstgespräche führen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (2. Dezember 2008)

Komm darauf an mit was ich gerade ingame tu. Wenn ich nur level geht auch mal Nagelschneiden, lesen, telefonieren, chatten (nicht ingame). Und eigentlich imemr musik höhren


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Dezember 2008)

Mind. 2 andere Spiele per alt-tabbing spielen, fernsehen, essen, ärgern :-D


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich mache nebenbei eigentlich ziemlich viel. Wenn nicht unbedingt meine volle Aufmerksamkeit gefordert ist, gehört dazu:

- Essen und trinken
- Per Miranda quatschen
- Musik hören
- Nebenbei surfen


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sign...ist bei mir genauso.die Leute die hier antworten sitzen wahrscheinlich eh 10 Std jeden Tag am PC und zocken wow.dann würde ich wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann zwangsläufig andere Dinge machen...
> würde mich auch net weiter stören das ganze,aber genau diese Leute sind das die randomgroups in inis unmöglich machen.das sind die tanks die losstürmen während die Heiler noch mana tanken,weil sie gerade telefonieren und auf nix anderes achten....das sind die Jäger die ihre pets in mobgruppen stürmen lassen,weil sie gerade fernsehen nebenbei...das sind die DDs die auf den Boss crits wirken,während der Tank gerade antankt,weil sie mit der freundin ein Schwätzchen nebenbei führen...einfach nur idiotisch


kp wies für die andern is aber es gibt für mich n unterschied zwischen lvln/farmen und in grp's zocken (sei es ini oder grp q's) und pausen beim raiden. in grp's is die mukke auf jeden fall aus und im qip antworte ich auch nur kurz wenns die situation zulässt.


----------



## Sandra_wow (2. Dezember 2008)

Kochen, Putzen, sitzen, trinken, essen Kartzen, mit der katze spielen ^^


----------



## Entroxx (2. Dezember 2008)

Musik, Icq, Essen , Trinken , Atmen, Fernsehen, Hausaufgaben,Für die Arbeit am nächsten Tag lernen^^, Von meiner Mutter gesagt bekommen das ich zu viel am Pc hocke...
Aber sag mal was isn das bitte für nen Thread?^^ "Was macht ihr nebenbei beim zocken?" So aufregend wirds schon ned sein das man Thread dafür machen muss^^ Oder doch?:/


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2008)

Entroxx schrieb:


> Musik, Icq, Essen , Trinken , Atmen, Fernsehen, Hausaufgaben,Für die Arbeit am nächsten Tag lernen^^, Von meiner Mutter gesagt bekommen das ich zu viel am Pc hocke...
> *Aber sag mal was isn das bitte für nen Thread?^^ "Was macht ihr nebenbei beim zocken?" So aufregend wirds schon ned sein das man Thread dafür machen muss^^ Oder doch?:/*


hast du darum die frage bantwortet?^^


----------



## DeadSand (2. Dezember 2008)

hm was mache ich...
auf jedenfall atmen xD joa und denn Sachen wie essen, mails checken, (outgame)chatten, Musik hören/ TV schaun, bei buffed was nachgucken xD


----------



## Perkone (3. Dezember 2008)

Trinken, essen, am skype labern, mit gildis blödsinn labern, im inet surfen (Fenstermodus ;D ) ...


----------



## Shadowing (3. Dezember 2008)

-essen/trinken
-gernervt werden von mum und telefon
-verrenkt sitzen
-skype
-ts
-mit mir selbst reden
-rumschreien und im skype mitn kollegen jeden beleidigen den wir ingame sehen weil der es eh nich hören kann^^
-am sack spielen.........

mich wundert übrigens das das letze noch keiner vor mir geschrieben hat xD
wenn man dann mal so 10min mitn greif am fliegen dran is...


----------



## Greifwin (3. Dezember 2008)

mich in diesem Thread verewigen...


----------



## Elander (3. Dezember 2008)

Bringe meinem 8 Monate alten Sohn bei, nicht auf die Tastatur zu klopfen. Da dabei doch arg schräge " Sätze " bei raus kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten läuft immer Musik im Hintergrund. Außer jetzt am Anfang von WOTLK, da hab ich erst mal die schöne InGame Musik genießen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (4. Dezember 2008)

Chatten (ICQ,MSN)
Webseiten Updaten
Trinken
Musik hören
Buffed im Forum Lesen
TS oder Skype Labern
Mische mache und Rauchen
TV schauen
Telefonieren
SMS Schreiben
Myspace Updaten
Fan Emails Beantworten
aufregen
Kochen
Müde werden
wach werden
werden werden ^^


----------

